
Lightsynth the first mobile ADR Adaptive Dynamic Range camera for replacing HDR - stells
https://adr.camera
======
stells
Lightsynth is the first mobile ADR(Scene-Adaptive Dynamic Range) camera for
alternating traditional HDR. It allows having done with all kinds of exposure
trouble under tricky lighting situations such as daylight skies, backlit, or
low-light. Through this project, we are dreaming for finally changing the way
to capture the photography from the manual exposure control to autonomous.

Lightsynth's advanced exposure estimation technology based on intelligent
evaluative algorithm will be optimized for the current scene. The camera also
supports three weight mode, Balance, Highlight, and Shadow-Weighted metering
mode. It means you can select the priority of each area that has different
brightness. For example, If a user wants to take best selfies under the bright
sun, can choose the "Shadow-Weighted Metering" mode. And the smart autopilot
mode allows to automatically capture you or it will suggest the best
photographing timing in the difficult situations for taking pictures.

Contact

\- Website - [https://adr.camera](https://adr.camera)

\- Appstore - [https://get.adr.camera](https://get.adr.camera)

\- Presskit - [https://adr.camera/presskit](https://adr.camera/presskit)

\- Original photo files to compare -
[https://adr.camera/compare](https://adr.camera/compare)

\- Recently LS has been featured on Product Hunt -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lightsynth](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lightsynth)

\- If you need some redeem codes for a review, please message to us:
admin@adr.camera

~~~
joanne09
so coool

